# How to stop your chi eating poop???



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
This is a bit of a gross topic but any advice would be great!
I have 4 chi's. My one has eaten poop since a pup :-(
Has anyone else experienced something similar and how did you stop this habit?
My dogs are inside during the day while I am at work. They have a designated area where they relieve themselves. It is therefore impossible for me to remove the feaces if I am not there. My dogs eat Acana and are all in good health. They have all had their vet check ups and given the all clear health wise so i know its not an underlying health issue. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated! it will also be a relief to hear he is not the only chi with this habit hahahah.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Littleface said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is a bit of a gross topic but any advice would be great!
> I have 4 chi's. My one has eaten poop since a pup :-(
> Has anyone else experienced something similar and how did you stop this habit?
> ...


he's not the only one that eats poop. My Tootsie used to do this and I think she taught Ellie to do it :-(. 
i'm home a lot so I just try to pick it up right away. 
I think what helps for me is that the kind of dog food they eat is either Primal or Stella and Chewys freeze dried raw dog food. feeding this kind , there poops are smaller and I think they go less. Mine go once or sometime 2 times a day but usually only 1 time a day and around the same time, so... I know when I have to be around to pick it up right away. 

I have read that you can feed them certain things that will make the poop not taste good so they wont eat it... I don't know if this works. I think I may have tried it along time ago when Tootsie was younger and it didn't work for me.


----------



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

Good to know he is not the only one!! 
We live in South africa so we unfortunately do not have as much available to choose from when it comes to dog food.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the same issue...Mia & Raisin were from the same litter. I think because the mom does this. And some pups are more prone to this. Lily came into the mix and continued her same puppy behavior. I have tried many things, nothing has made a difference. 
I recently heard pineapple juice works....might be worth a try. I just felt that I was chasing a loosing battle. I try to get them outside and have a bag handy, that works the best for us!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What people don't understand, is that any animals poop is like caviar to dogs! Rabbit, deer, muskrat poop, its all great tasting to the dogs! The only thing I have seen them NOT eat is goose poop. We are supposed to pick up our dogs poop, and I announced at a condo meeting that I picked up my dogs poop, but I would NOT be responsible for picking up goose poop! Got a laugh at least.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Eating feces also known as Coprophagia. 
They eat feces for many reasons. Sometimes they see their mom do it when they are young when she is cleaning up after them and they learn this. It can be from feeding a poor dog food so they are not getting the nutrients they need the first time so they eat it after it has been disposed of but it can also happen when you feed a premium food or RAW and once it is passed it is still enticing. Sometimes they do it because they are still hungry or out of boredom. It is perfectly normal as gross as it seems. 

There are things you can get from the vet or online that can help deter them from this behavior but not all of those things work. One thing some do is put pineapple juice in their food.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Susan is correct!'m mine would fight over the rabbit poop in the morning....it is so repulsive to us. I would walk the sidewalks and streets in the ,owning to keep them away from their "gourmet treats" left from the rabbits at night!


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mine doesn't eat poop but at the dog park...she tries to eat pieces of broken balls, dried up grass and overgrown grass (mostly tears it up into pieces), small pieces of wood, twigs, and roots. I have no idea why she does this...I wouldn't be so worried about most of it...as long as she left the broken ball pieces alone...but she is like some kind of goat pig deer mix (eats inedible junk...roots up most of it...and the twig/root chewing/eating). Oh and she loves chewing on branches that on occasion she will find at other dog parks.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

One of my girls was a poop eater... Sora. I'm not sure when or how she stopped, but she grew out of it after a year.


----------



## AjInSoFlo (Oct 14, 2015)

*Thanks for the info*

Thank you for posting this.... just got my first Chi and noticed she was eating her poop! Only had cats before so I was surprised and kinda grossed out! 

As she's still a puppy, I watch her closely, so it's not often I don't notice that she's gone potty, but I would love to get her out of the habit... might try some pineapple juice in her food.... thanks for the info and support :toothy8:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> Susan is correct!'m mine would fight over the rabbit poop in the morning....it is so repulsive to us. I would walk the sidewalks and streets in the ,owning to keep them away from their "gourmet treats" left from the rabbits at night!


Omg my chis _love_ rabbit poop too! They go crazy for that stuff. :laughing5: Thankfully they don't eat dog poop/their own poop though so the poop eating thing only happens on walks in certain parks that have a lot of rabbits. lol


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles used to attempt to clean up after herself as a puppy. I think it was so that I couldn't find it. I don't think she enjoyed it too much, though, and she stopped after a few months of starting the bad habit. 
Cat poop is another story. We're trying to figure out some way to stop our dogs from doing it. :/


----------



## chargeit2him (Dec 19, 2012)

I have one that does this (Cee Cee ) I am home all day and pick up when they do go on the puppy pads but she seems to find them...LOL 

Sandy


----------

